
Ask HN: Books to recommend about early tech history (late 90s)? - yesimapro
Just got finished reading e-Boys - I learned a lot about the early days at Webvan, e-Bay, Benchmark and the overall vibe of the dot com boom in the 90&#x27;s. Although the book did not cover them in extreme detail, it offered a good primer that urged me to probe for more elsewhere.<p>Are there any other books you guys would recommend (similar to eBoys) that cover early Dot Com history?
======
mtmail
"The PayPal Wars". Also see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PayPal_Mafia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PayPal_Mafia)

"Founders at Work: Stories of Startups' Early Days"

"Project Code Rush", a 1h documentary
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q7FTjhvZ7Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q7FTjhvZ7Y))

~~~
yesimapro
The PayPal Wars looks like my next read... Recently, I have been enamored by
the Mafia - Thanks !

------
masonic
I'm hurt that the late 90s is considered " _early_ tech history".

~~~
yesimapro
LOL, I was born in '95 - Kinda seems like ground zero for what the current
tech/VC atmosphere is today.

I am happy to take on whatever recommendations you have for learning more (no
matter the time period) :)

